# RF Deus XC Kurbel - Probleme gelöst?



## JoeDesperado (30. Januar 2007)

sich verfärbende und / oder schiefe kurbeln sind bei der deus xc - reihe ja bekannt - gibt's die probleme aktuell noch? ich überlege, meinem ets-x eine deus xc zu gönnen, aber nur wenn die qualität wirklich 100%ig passt...

hat zufällig jmd. eine deus xc (wenn möglich in silber) "übrig" und würde sich halbwegs günstig von ihr trennen?


----------



## trailsurf75 (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

ich fahre eine silberne an meinem Slayer. Die Kurbel ansich ist super, daß Innenlager allerdings ist ziemlich bescheiden. Nach 3 (Deus und Diabolos) Lagern habe ich jetzt auf ein XTR-Lager gewechselt.

Verkaufen tu ich sie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeDesperado (30. Januar 2007)

ja, das problem mit den lagern hab ich auch - bin auf ein xt-lager umgestiegen, was aber genauso nach 2 monaten zu knacksen begonnen hat...
die silberne kurbel verfärbt sich nicht?


----------



## soederbohm (30. Januar 2007)

Die silberne sollte  nicht nicht verfärben, weil die lila Verfärbung ja mit dem schwarz zusammenhängt.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Catsoft (31. Januar 2007)

Hätte ansonsten ein fast neue Turbine abzugeben.. Gugst du


----------



## All-Mountain (31. Januar 2007)

Ich hab ja jetzt eine neue Atlas an meinem Slayer dran.
Gerade ist die Kurbel, aber bei einer bestimmten Lichteinstrahlung kann man schon eine leicht lila Färbung erkennen. Wenn es nicht schlimmer wird ist es für mich ok, ist wie gesagt nur leicht erkennbar wenn intensives Licht direkt draufstrahlt.


----------

